# Possible New Horses.......



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok, so i have a few horses that I'm thinking of going to look at. PLease tell me what you think!! I'm horrible at making decisions...

This one is named Yurrugar Signature, and is a 15hh chestnut TB x riding pony gelding.








This next one is named Sanlirra Just Glitter, and is a 14.3 3/4hh bay mare (breed unknown).
























This next one is named Stage Idol, and he is a black/brown TB gelding standing at 16.1 1/2hh.
















Thanks guys!! Critize please,, and be very very honest!! haha


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow! I like them all! The middle mare and the last Gelding are my favorite, why dont you go look at both? Or all three..?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

They all look really nice but I am a sucker for a dark horse so I would have to check out Stage Idol first.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

I like Stage Idol best, he's got a bit more wow factor than the other two. Plus, I like his height. That extra hand helps a LOT!


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

I am also a sucker for a dark horse so Stage Idol is my pick.


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc (May 16, 2009)

I'm mesmerized by the last one!


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

oh! i really like the last one!!!!


----------



## Nicole88 (Apr 16, 2009)

Agreed, Stage Idol is gorgeous, and the height is nice!


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh Stage Idol is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I personally like smaller (as in, borderline or pony, but still horse-built, if that makes sense) horses, but Stage Idol just looks like he would have a presence in the ring that the other two wouldn't quite match. All of them are gorgeous, though!


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks!! yeah i liked Stage Idol the best, i may have a look at all three though and see which is the best.. The riding pony cross my suit the type of riding i do (showing and eventing plus pony club) but Stage Idol definately has a wow factor that would get him noticed in the ring haha.. he does have quite slanted pasterns though which may put stress on his connons when jumping etc. what do you think about that? stress point or am i overreacting??


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't think it is such a big deal. His pasterns look pretty typical. I think they look overflexed because he is in the middle of a stride at a canter and the pic was taken at the point that all his weight was on those 2 feet. Yeah, like you said, he is an eye popper but you may want to try all 3 just to make sure. You may end up hating the way that he rides.


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

very true.. I'll try them next week coz i'll be in holidays =) thanks everyone!!


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

Loooove the dark gelding! lol, my username says it all! Go for Stage Idol!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow; they are all stunning...but the last one really caught my eye the most!  I'd check them all out for the heck of it, & see from there!


----------



## Maynme (May 15, 2009)

I like the second one because I am partial to bays. Please update us with your decision and more pics when you buy!


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

ok will do =) im going away from saturday till tuesday so i may give the owners a callf riday and organise a day next week!!


----------



## Siestasgirl16 (May 4, 2009)

I like the last one. The height will help you out alot with suspension in dressage.


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm not very dressage-y anymore... i used to be very dressage/eventing orientated but im more showing now..


----------



## jumping highh (Jul 5, 2009)

They all are great looking horses however the first one catches my eye the most. He seems really compact and has good form, but obviously only going to see him in person would tell. Good luck


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

Mum decided "NO MORE CHESTNUTS!!" haha.. im on my fourth at the moment and i think she's aiming for a new colour so we didn't go look at him (a friend told us he's had hip or knee problems before.. wasn't really listening and don't really know how truthful it is but we gave him a miss anyway) The bay was just a little small so we gave her a miss as well.. we all really love the dark one,, but every time we tried to ring the owner it was engaged or no answer.. And i think they may have gone to mitavite this week (which i unfortunately missed out on because i didnt get my entries in on time =() so we're going to try again when mitavite finishes =D fingers crossed i may have a new horse in my HF total!! haha,, 

carrots for hottest horse award??? =)


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I would go check out the last horse first. He looks like he moves better, and has more presence, but all I'm looking at is a picture from a show where they always want to get the best shot possible. Then I'd possibly go look at the first horse next. Don't have a moving picture of him, but he looks like he would be a nice mover too. I don't really like the second horse. She doesn't really track under herself very well, and her conformation just doesn't look as good.


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

It depends on what you're looking for! I personally like the last one, but then, I'm 5'7 so I'd look ridiculous on a pony


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

haha well im quite short and usually ride ponies.. good thing about my size is i look alright on anything between 12 and 17 hands!! haha.. we tried calling again but still no answer =( the first horse is very close to home and we know the owners (our small animal vet) so i may have a look at him first just for convenience reasons.. i do really have my eye on the last one, but im unsure whether he'll be able to jump (which i like to do on occasions).. we'll wait and see i guess!! thanks everyone for all your imput!! its helped quite a lot believe it or not!! haha rhymes...


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

I personally love the little filly. I love her face, she looks so feminine.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I really like all three of them. The last one definitely catches my eye but there is something about that middle mare that is really drawing me in. 

I would take a look at all of them if possible


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I like the black gelding the best, but i like the mare to. The first one is really cute to lol. But i like the black gelding, cuz hes black and tall lol.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Stage Idol for sure, but he is quite a large horse. Whats his temperment and behaviour like. Will you be able to control him?


----------



## cherylchan (Jul 17, 2009)

Stage Idol is gorgeous.


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

sorry guys i'd forgotten where this was posted!! haha,, UPDATE!! we decided to look at the first one first, but are still yet to do it, then Stage Idol next then the mare last.. We did have a few set backs though =( my baby had to go back to my friends house because i just don't have the time for three (almost four) horses to be in full work as well as my last year in high school etc. so we came to that conclusion and had to organise that. THEN my thoroughbred got sick because someones been feeding them >=( the pony is fine (i swear that horse is indesrtuctable) but the thoroughbred ended up with colic so he was treated but then lost appetite and then there was the discussion of an operation if worse comes to worst which is a three hour drive and a $10,000-$15,000 operation so new horse was put on hold incase that did happen (it didnt). TB is better now, but still doesn't have his apetite so we're now discussing whether an ultra sound should be done and whether or not we should treat for gastric ulcers (he windsucks).. So new horse has been put on hold until further notice, but the owners of the first gelding and stage idol have agreed to wait unless somebody comes along with the money and right home etc. then they'll pretty much have no choice, which i have agreed to because there will be just as good horses about when the time is right =)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, talk about some bad luck. I hope everything works out okay.


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

haha tell me about it.. it'll all work out its just a matter of time i guess =)


----------



## Alyria leila (Jul 20, 2009)

All lovely Horses!!
But Stage Idol gets my vote, he's stunning!! 

Sorry i'm new Hi Everyone!!


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Alyria and welcome haha.. just thought i'd do the formal thing..


----------

